# Tuppence



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

One of my Izi/Stan pups starting off on her flyball career! :biggrin:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

awww nobody likes Tuppence! :sad:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

She is lovely even if she looks a trifle scary.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I love Tuppence, not quite sure of the name though!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Firedog said:


> She is lovely even if she looks a trifle scary.


I think she just looks happy lol!


Leanne77 said:


> I love Tuppence, not quite sure of the name though!


Me neither! Does it mean the same in your neck of the woods as it does here? :blush2: (she's not my dog btw, I bred her)


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

A womans private parts? Lol


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> A womans private parts? Lol


Exactly!!  Apparently it doesn't mean that down south. But when I told him he thought it was hilarious. He chose the rest of her pedigree name - its Edenvillage Fanny by Gaslight LOL! :scared:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol, I see a definite theme!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Can you imaging that if she was been shown and the winner is ...


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Leanne77 said:


> A womans private parts? Lol


Well I never heard that before, I'm a southern softy though so maybe that's why.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

ahahaha had to comment, we called it a tuppence in primary school


----------

